
Seattle leaders look to push ‘refresh’ button with Amazon - blang
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4109733-Amazon-Letter-Final-v5.html
======
maxharris
That document is a joke. Where is the section on repealing that gratuitous
(and illegal) city income tax?

